# Stumbled onto this site, Decal Template Heaven



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

Found this site for do-it-yourself decal templates. Most everything is hi-res and can be scaled. make sure to scroll down, there's everything from hot rod custom to racing to whatever, even diamond plate.

http://www.racelinecentral.com/Decals.html

-Paul


----------



## GTPguy (Oct 17, 2008)

They have some nice Nascar fender decals that I thought would be a good addition to the Life-Like COT bodies, but I was never able to figure out how to 'unlayer' them. 

Has anyone figured out how to do that without the need for special software?


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

Photoshop. The PSD file is specific to that program. Hit the layers tab to select/view/disable each layer.

-Paul


----------



## GTPguy (Oct 17, 2008)

Thanks Paul, I'll give it a try.


----------

